# Will it be fertile?



## hagarthefish (Dec 11, 2018)

My brother has a trio of Mega mantis. The female was mated just four days ago and today she laid an oothe. Will it be fertile with the mating being so soon to laying?

        Thanks for any info


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi! Yes, the ooth should be fertile as long as you are sure that they connected. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi hagarthefish,

Like MantisGirl13 said, yes.


----------



## hagarthefish (Dec 12, 2018)

_That's fantastic news, yes they where connected for 18hrs _


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 12, 2018)

hagarthefish said:


> _That's fantastic news, yes they where connected for 18hrs _


That is awesome! If you get another ooth, I would be interested in buying it!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hagarthefish (Dec 14, 2018)

I will pass the offer on to my Brother Mantisgirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 14, 2018)

hagarthefish said:


> I will pass the offer on to my Brother Mantisgirl13


Great!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 14, 2018)

gratz on the ooth.


----------

